# Leather Show Harness



## SweetOpal (Oct 17, 2008)

In the past I have used the Mose Miller brand leather harness's, however thier latest design does not properly fit either of my ponies that need a new harness. Can anyone recommend a harness maker for Shetland size show harness's? I only like leather, does not have to be super fancy but I do like rolled and stitched lines, adjustable traces, and an overall pretty look. If you have a harness that you are super happy with and think is nice enough to show in at the Congress please pass the information of the maker and contact info. Thank you, it will be very much appreciated. I am in need of 3 new show harness's for next show season.


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 17, 2008)

Lutke's or Kennedy's. Just be aware there is usually a waiting list. Oooh - Try Herron's in IA. He had some very nice ones at Congress and Nationals. He raises hackneys and shetlands. His name is Mike Herron. He doesn't have quite the waiting list.


----------



## SweetOpal (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you Trace, I am at a blank for dealers. I will definately be looking into those suggestions. Does anyone have the number for Kennedy or Herrons? Thank you, or website even.


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 17, 2008)

Lutke's website: http://www.dsharness.com/pleasureharness/

Pat Kennedy: (765) 759-9601

email: [email protected]

Mike Herron:

(515) 996-2834

email: [email protected]

website: http://www.herronstables.com/


----------



## willowoodstables (Oct 19, 2008)

I love Freedmans...Worlds Best IMHO

Freedmans

I also love Lasalle

Lasalle

Kim


----------



## squeaky (Oct 19, 2008)

You can also check out Estate Harness Supply in Washington. He makes all different sizes, very good leather and very fancy. www.horsecarts.com

We have 4 of his harness for about 12 years now, and they are great. We have used a harness on everything from a "A" mini to a 37" slim classic shetland with no problems.

Amanda


----------



## Deborah B (Oct 21, 2008)

Can you tell me what was wrong with the fit of the new design of Mose Miller harness?When did they change the design and on which harness?

I am harness shopping also for a 33"inch Shetland.

I really like the look rounded blinkers so is this okay for single pleasure classes..


----------

